
Coronavirus Is Now Spreading Through Congress - doppp
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/akwqaz/coronavirus-is-now-spreading-through-congress
======
Mountain_Skies
I've long believed that it would better for everyone if Congress critters
spent more time in their states and districts and less time in DC. There are
members of the House who are requesting the ability to vote remotely. Before
this crisis such a thing would never have been considered but hopefully this
will lead to a more decentralized Congress that can be more responsive to the
people they represent and more difficult for the K Street crowd to influence.

